# Brush-on Aerosol Clear Coat? New Question.



## Boris (Jul 3, 2020)

This might be a dumb question, but would aerosol clearcoat sprayed into a container be usable for brush-on application?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 3, 2020)

Boris said:


> This might be a dumb question, but would aerosol clearcoat sprayed into a container be usable for brush-on application?




Do that all the time with spray paint doing various "small" touch ups. Not on bikes though. What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## Boris (Jul 3, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Do that all the time with spray paint doing various "small" touch ups. Not on bikes though. What are you trying to accomplish?




Thanks, glad to hear it. I just wanted to know for sure before I made the purchase. I'm covering up bare metal on some small parts.
I'll be using Eastwood Diamond Clear Satin. To be sure it doesn't dry too fast on the palette, is a bit of lacquer thinner what I should be using?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 3, 2020)

I would not mix lacquer thinner with anything but lacquer.  spray paints are thin to begin with, I'm thinking thinning will not be needed.


----------



## Boris (Jul 3, 2020)

Another couple of dumb questions. Would a clear coat be considered "paint"? And won't a small puddle on a palette dry very fast? I'll experiment when I get it, but I'm curious now.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 3, 2020)

I spray the paint in a small container, El Pato can, and a lot of it so it doesn't dry so fast. I also mix different colors to achieve a somewhat matching color for the touch up. If it starts to dry I mix a tiny amount of what ever they used in the paint, Xylene, Toluene etc. These are most likely synthetic quick dry enamel paints. Stay away from a lacquer based clear, it doesn't hold up fer schit.  
The old school candy color paints are a tinted clear paint.


----------



## vincev (Jul 4, 2020)

Yes,I spray paint right into the cap of the can and use a brush sometimes.


----------

